# Rehoming Chihuahua- Female



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi People! I haven't been on here in forever it seems lol. And it's not really a happy note that I'm returning. 

My sister just called me, her MIL has a female chihuahua she no longer wants. To tell you the truth, this woman should not have gotten her in the first place. 

*Info & background*
_Daisy_ is about 3-4yrs old I believe. She's mainly white with brown patches. She's got a great temperament and interacts well with other animals and kids (she has been raised around both my nephew and my sisters niece). She is NOT spayed (don't get me started) and my sister is currently working on getting her shots up to date. She is also currently suffering from hair loss and sores which I suspect are a combination of bad food (along with table scraps) & the flea infestation my sister has finally gotten taken care of. I don't know if she plans on spaying her before rehoming her or not. I advised her to but she might not have the money to do so (and I certainly don't). The shots & switching her to a better food will probably be as good as she can do, which is clearly more than her MIL wants to do. She is also not very good at pottying outside. You'll need patience with her. Something else they never bothered to give her.

Anyway- Daisy would make a great addition to any family. She walks with my sister and I sometimes and she stays right with my sister, even if she's not on a leash. It's amazing how quickly she has bonded with her in just a few months. So I'm sure she would bond with her new family just as quickly.

We really want to find her a great forever home. She certainly deserves it after the BS this woman has put her through. 

I'm hoping to find her a home before my sister moves out of MIL's house (within the month). I can NOT house this chi..as badly as I want to be her savior I just CAN'T. We already have my 2 pups and a new kitten, we can't afford any more.

I told my sister to take pictures of her so that I can post them, should have them in a couple days I think. So keep checking back for her pics . She really is the sweetest little girl, she would make a great addition to your family.

We're in central IL (close to Peoria..about 3hrs from Chicago).


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

ahhh god love her i hope you find a nice home fo her


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am so sorry that this is yet another story of someone (sis's MIL) who should never have be given the opportunity to have a wonderful chi baby in her life....Makes me so upset... I am delighted that you and your sister are trying to find a loving forever home for this little girl.. Bless you..I pray the right family will find a perfect match in Daisy.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Poor wee girl.
I hope you find a great new home for her. x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Kristin,

Poor Daisy! My heart goes out to her. Kudos to you and your sister in trying to find her a loving forever home.

I have someone in mind who recently lost her beloved 17-year old chi girl (liver cancer) in June. She misses her late chi and is grieving very much. I don't know if she's ready to adopt another chi right now, but I will tell her about Daisy. Please post pics of Daisy soon.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's wonderful that you and your sister are trying to find Daisy a good home, poor little girl. I hope it works out well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I might know of someone who may want to adopt her. I live in Southern Illinois and there was someone who was in line to adopt Pip if she didn't work out at my house. Let me gather the information, and I will PM you with it.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

fingers crossed she finds a loving new home.xx


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor little Daisy baby. I hope her life improves soon.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Let us know when a good home is located.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't know about IL, but I just found a stray Chi a home easily here in TN. I put an ad in local newspaper without pic $5.70 & answered close to 100 calls. Everyone who came & saw her wanted her. I took names & numbers, told these people I was screening because I wanted to make sure this Chi was going to a stable home where she could grow old happy. By the end of the week, my hubby & I decided on a young family with 2 children 2 & 3 years old.
I couldn't believe the response to this ad & every single person wanted this girl. One old man came back 3 times, he was so in love with her. I broke some peoples hearts by choosing someone else, but I did what I thought was best for this Chi.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks Way & skwerlylove (I got your PM btw and hadn't read this post first lol)! I knew posting her here would be a good idea .

I plan on getting a spay contract put together also and a vet reference. This girl has had it so rough for the first few years that I refuse to let her go to anyone but the best family.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Hope she finds a good home soon!!


----------



## Lolly (Aug 10, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> I couldn't believe the response to this ad & every single person wanted this girl. One old man came back 3 times, he was so in love with her. I broke some peoples hearts by choosing someone else, but I did what I thought was best for this Chi.


awww, i bet that little old man had his heart broken too. it sounds as though it was a hard, yet rewarding task and the decision making process even more so. awesome job well done, i hope the chi baby is now content in a loving home x x.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Kristin said:


> Thanks Way & skwerlylove (I got your PM btw and hadn't read this post first lol)! I knew posting her here would be a good idea .
> 
> I plan on getting a spay contract put together also and a vet reference. This girl has had it so rough for the first few years that I refuse to let her go to anyone but the best family.


No problem! I just sent a txt with yours and Daisy's information on, and as soon as you have a photo up I will pass that along too. Hopefully we can find this sweet girl a forever home!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks so much for passing along the info!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Grr when did you stop being able to edit your own posts??

Here are pics of Daisy. My sister FINALLY got me some. She's out of standard (like..way out) but she's still a sweet little girl and she very well behaved from what my sister tells me and what I've seen.

Now, she has to be out of the house by the 10th of Sept. My sister is moving out with her husband and my nephew and she can't take Daisy with her, but she doesn't want to leave her behind either. She knows she won't be cared for.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

shes adorable, i really hope you find her a forever home asap!! keep us posted!x


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Kristin said:


> Grr when did you stop being able to edit your own posts??


You have 24 hours to edit your post, after that it can not be done.

She is so cute, hope she finds a forever home


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I see.

I hope she does too. I posted about her on petfinder too. So I dunno...hopefully we can find someone.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope you find the perfect forever home for Daisy.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I just sent a txt with Daisy's information and photos to 3/4 of my contact list. Hopefully we can find her a home!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

that would be so awesome! Thanks for you help! I am determined to get her into a better home asap!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwww.......Daisy is adorable. Poor baby.

I also passed the info and photos of Daisy on to the person who recently lost her chi. Hopefully, she will consider adopting her and contact you via CP. Daisy deserves a loving forever home. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you so much Way! I really hope someone contacts me soon about her. My sister is going to take her with her when they leave the In-laws but she can't keep her very long.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Just wanted to bump. I still haven't found her a home yet.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

if i had the money to get her sent to Australia i would  , i know a family that would have been perfect for her .


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahh poor baby if i lived closer i would def take her i could cry thinking about her.She looks so timid i love her i so hope she gets a loving home she is adorable...


----------

